

How Yoga Does Not Get the "Thank You Economy" - azulac
http://earthyogi.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-yoga-does-not-get-thank-you-economy.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
WTF? A couple of yoga students don't like how one yoga school handles the
information around one class ... and that equates to "Yoga does not get the
Thank You Economy"? Baffles me why this would even be posted on Hacker News.
Interesting that there are only four submissions from this person
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=azulac>) and all for this yoga
site. I think the site and the HN user should be blocked. Namaste.

